
Windows Live Calendar Coming Soon, Yeah Sure - usablecontent
http://startupmeme.com/2007/05/02/windows-live-calendar-coming-soon-yeah-sure/
======
usablecontent
It would be nice if we could search for previously posted stories on news.yc

I came across the metrolive article when pg submitted it here, but to find it
again had to search Google and then fetch the link from Google's cache. Too
much work.

